# (ask) Dropshipping in US and UK help?



## teejumbo (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi All, how do you do
please give me info where is good dropshipping in US and UK
please share here or send me PM
thanks alot


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would suggest searching the forums for "fulfillment services" or "drop shipping" or something a company like printfection might be what your looking for. Go to the topic for Referrals & Recommendations make sure to give more information on the specifics that you are looking for. Like screen printing and fulfillment digital to garment print on demand, sublimation, transfers, and stuff like that. The more info you share the more likely you are to get good info. I hope you find what you are looking for. There are lots of food companies and people here so keep reading, searching the posts, and asking questions and I am sure you will find what you need.


----------



## teejumbo (Dec 12, 2010)

grudstyle, hegemone
thanks for reply, I will try on thread fulfillment services
but if somebody know t-shirt dropship with DTG with good product, price and high responsibility
please info


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Our company out of Califonia offers full contract DTG with fulfillment. 

All our DTG printing is done on top of the line Kornit DTGs so you are garunteed an awesome product each time. 

I would love to further discuss what we can do to help you out,


Thanks,

Jason A
408-398-7254


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

Iwan, 
I tried responding to your PM but your inbox is full. 

Feel free to email me at Jason[USER=93950]@matteo[/USER]studios.com

Jason A


----------

